# VapeCon 2018 - Cloud Chasing Competition



## Stosta

*VapeCon 2018 Cloud Chasing Competition !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2018 on *Saturday, 25 August at 12h00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/)

Do your clouds make heads turn? If so, then the time has come for you to step up to the plate, and bask in the glory that is being the champion of the Cloud Chasing Competition at the biggest vaping event in South Africa!!!

There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon), so time to charge those batteries, and stretch those lungs!


*How Do I Enter?*

You post *"I'm interested" *below that you would like to enter

There are 40 slots available with 30 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs on this thread!

The remaining 10 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day.

Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!

Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Stosta or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
*
How Do I Win?*

There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round

Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Ruler Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.

You may use *any atty, mod and build *that you want.* (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)*

Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their *own juice of choice*. Yes! you can bring your Own Juice

Each Contestant will be offered plain VG (95% VG and 5% PG) to compete with if they do choose to use it.

Each contestant gets *1 attempt per round*.

Judges will decide based on the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud


If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again

*Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

@Cor
@antonherbst 
@DamianTyczy 
@GuntherHubner117 
@Vape-O-Naut 
@BATMAN 
@Dave557 
@Monica Hedder 
@skaby 
@JarVis 
@Ahmed Kara 
@John_LDV_Dir 
@JiveshB 
@Gasbomb 
@Nirvana Haripersad 
@Arshaad 
@Divan24 
@SEAN P 
@Ivan149 
@Raees Vally 
@Jannes 
@JoAnne Barkhuizen 
@Milan30 
@wackytebacky 
@Hamza karolia 
@Halfdaft Customs 
@Riccardo 
@Keith Milton 
@RetroBoer 
@Khyle Jones

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cor

Meeeeeee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor

Ime intrestededed

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Cor said:


> Ime intrestededed


You know you will have to shave off the beard though? Precious vape volume gets trapped in there on your exhale!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Friep

@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

*I'm interested*

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

This is going to be awesome @Stosta - great one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Cor said:


> I'm interested


My dear, let me fix this for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DamianTyczy

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GuntherHubner117

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape-O-Naut

Im interested

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

IM INTERESTED!!

Thank you @Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

I am interested!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I am interested!



@Andre !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

An expectant hush fell over the assembled throng as Andre took a long, deep drag from the OL16. On the other side of the measuring tape, Silver fixed his rival with a fierce combative stare and pulled out the mighty EVOD...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> An expectant hush fell over the assembled throng as Andre took a long, deep drag from the OL16. On the other side of the measuring tape, Silver fixed his rival with a fierce combative stare and pulled out the mighty EVOD...



Hehe
Classic @RichJB !
I am working on a new turbocharged coil for my EVOD - its a twincam secret material
And i am opening up my air ports - its a major overhaul i tell you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> An expectant hush fell over the assembled throng as Andre took a long, deep drag from the OL16. On the other side of the measuring tape, Silver fixed his rival with a fierce combative stare and pulled out the mighty EVOD...


LOL, and only 50/50, 18mg, tobacco juices allowed! 
Actually I intend selling my spot on the black market 
@Stosta please ignore my expression of interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dave557

Im interested!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

@wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monica Hedder

I'm Interested

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

Looks like only eight slots taken so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skaby

Im Interested!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JarVis

Stosta said:


> View attachment 141442
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2018 Cloud Chasing Competition !!*
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---​ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2018 on *Saturday, 25 August at 12h00* at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-sat-sun-25-26-aug-rsvp-save-the-date.t46417/)
> 
> Do your clouds make heads turn? If so, then the time has come for you to step up to the plate, and bask in the glory that is being the champion of the Cloud Chasing Competition at the biggest vaping event in South Africa!!!
> 
> There are some great prizes up for grabs (which will be announced soon), so time to charge those batteries, and stretch those lungs!
> 
> 
> *How Do I Enter?*
> 
> You post *"I'm interested" *below that you would like to enter
> 
> There are 40 slots available with 30 of those being reserved for the first RSVPs on this thread!
> 
> The remaining 10 slots will be kept open for those wishing to enter on the day.
> 
> Please note that it is only one entry per forum member!
> 
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @Stosta or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
> *How Do I Win?*
> 
> There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round
> 
> Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Ruler Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.
> 
> You may use *any atty, mod and build *that you want.* (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)*
> 
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their *own juice of choice*. Yes! you can bring your Own Juice
> 
> Each Contestant will be offered plain VG (95% VG and 5% PG) to compete with if they do choose to use it.
> 
> Each contestant gets *1 attempt per round*.
> 
> Judges will decide based on the following:
> Distance of cloud
> Density of cloud
> 
> 
> If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again
> 
> *Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.*


I’m interested!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

@skaby big ups boy!


----------



## Ahmed Kara

I'm interested!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## John_LDV_Dir

I'm intrested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JiveshB

*I'm interested*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JiveshB

Last years winner right here. Lets see what happens this year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

JiveshB said:


> Last years winner right here. Lets see what happens this year.


Stepping up to defend your title!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gasbomb

I'm interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nirvana Haripersad

im interested

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

15 slots taken!

Only 15 left to be claimed on the forum, then 10 that will be available for those wanting to enter on the day (first come / first served).


----------



## Arshaad

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Divan24

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JiveshB

Stosta said:


> Stepping up to defend your title!!


Cant wait!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P

Count me in @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ivan149

Interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raees Vally

I’m interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jannes

I'm interested

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JoAnne Barkhuizen

*I'm interested

representing Lady Vapers! Come on Girls*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

8 Slots left for those wanting to book a position early!


----------



## Milan30

I'm Interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Milan30 said:


> I'm Interested


Glad to see you made it @Milan30 !

I see in my comment I directed you to "the thread below" and then forgot to post the thread!


----------



## wackytebacky

i am Interested

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hamza karolia

I'm interested in enetering the chasing clouds competition...on the 25th August

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JiveshB

Nirvana Haripersad said:


> im interested


Another lady. Much respect!!!


----------



## Milan30

I was not sure how to get there, so I just commented here, hope I'm accepted for the cloud comp


----------



## Stosta

Milan30 said:


> I was not sure how to get there, so I just commented here, hope I'm accepted for the cloud comp


You are indeed in it!

5 Slots left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I'm interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riccardo

hi Im interested in entering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Riccardo said:


> hi Im interested in entering.


Awesome stuff @Riccardo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riccardo

Riccardo said:


> hi Im interested in entering.


I'm not a noob hope you all bring your best.
and remember to have fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Keith Milton

hi Im interested in entering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Only two left!


----------



## Hamza karolia

How do we know if we are selected for the cloud comp


----------



## Cor

I shall gooi 'n floer moer if a lady


Riccardo said:


> I'm not a noob hope you all bring your best.
> and remember to have fun


Carefull your ego might beat your clouds in size.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RetroBoer

Im interested if there are still spots available?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Hamza karolia said:


> How do we know if we are selected for the cloud comp


Everyone that has replied with "I'm interested" (or clearly indicating their interest) is officially in the cloud competition on Saturday! So your spot is secured!

There is only one left!!!

Let's get this done today guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riccardo

Cor said:


> I shall gooi 'n floer moer if a lady
> 
> Carefull your ego might beat your clouds in size.


HAHAHA maybe hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khyle Jones

Hey i'm interested.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr

So glad to see other ladies also competing in the VapeCon competitions. Good luck to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

And we have all our entries!

Guys please get to the stage / ECIGSSA stand by 11h30 to check in and get things going!

For those that still want to enter, you can come see me on Saturday and book as I have 10 slots reserved for on-the-day entries!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hamza karolia

Stosta said:


> And we have all our entries!
> 
> Guys please get to the stage / ECIGSSA stand by 11h30 to check in and get things going!
> 
> For those that still want to enter, you can come see me on Saturday and book as I have 10 slots reserved for on-the-day entries!


Can you sign me up plz


----------



## Stosta

Hamza karolia said:


> Can you sign me up plz


You're already in @Hamza karolia !


----------



## Stosta

Right guys, 

I have edited the second post on this thread to show all those who have registered *AND ARE IN* the Cloud Competition this Saturday!

Please make sure you get to the main stage / ECIGSSA stand by 11h30 so we can get things going!

There are still 10 slots that you can enter on the day, please come and see myself or one of the other A&M Team Members.


----------



## Riccardo

Am i entered?


----------



## Andre

Riccardo said:


> Am i entered?


Yes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riccardo

Andre said:


> Yes.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me practicing for the cloud compo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 142913
> Me practicing for the cloud compo.


Joh with those Clouds oom @Rob Fisher i would concede asap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RetroBoer

I got no chance with them clouds.Might be "sick" Saturday.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 142913
> Me practicing for the cloud compo.


25cm or 25grm?


----------



## Jannes

Stosta said:


> @Cor
> @antonherbst
> @DamianTyczy
> @GuntherHubner117
> @Vape-O-Naut
> @BATMAN
> @Dave557
> @Monica Hedder
> @skaby
> @JarVis
> @Ahmed Kara
> @John_LDV_Dir
> @JiveshB
> @Gasbomb
> @Nirvana Haripersad
> @Arshaad
> @Divan24
> @SEAN P
> @Ivan149
> @Raees Vally
> @Jannes
> @JoAnne Barkhuizen
> @Milan30
> @wackytebacky
> @Hamza karolia
> @Halfdaft Customs
> @Riccardo
> @Keith Milton
> @RetroBoer
> @Khyle Jones


Is the comp sign up closed ?


----------



## Khyle Jones

Jannes said:


> Is the comp sign up closed ?


Sign up at the event tomorrow, i think there some open spots


----------



## RetroBoer

Jannes said:


> Is the comp sign up closed ?


I believe there are 10 spots open on a first come,first serve bassis at the event today.You should be able to get more info/sign up at the eciggsa stand(main stage).


----------



## Stosta

The Cloud Blowing Competition was great!

I will update you guys with our winners ASAP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Our Cloud Chasing Competition was a great sight to behold, with all of our cloud-blowers stepping up and really impressing out judges.

They told me they had a difficult time but at the end of the day, it seemed we had some clear winners!






@JiveshB 






Cameron Whittle






@wackytebacky ​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## wackytebacky

Stosta said:


> Our Cloud Chasing Competition was a great sight to behold, with all of our cloud-blowers stepping up and really impressing out judges.
> 
> They told me they had a difficult time but at the end of the day, it seemed we had some clear winners!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143688
> 
> 
> @JiveshB
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143687
> 
> 
> Cameron Whittle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143686
> 
> 
> @wackytebacky ​





Stosta said:


> Our Cloud Chasing Competition was a great sight to behold, with all of our cloud-blowers stepping up and really impressing out judges.
> 
> They told me they had a difficult time but at the end of the day, it seemed we had some clear winners!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143688
> 
> 
> @JiveshB
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143687
> 
> 
> Cameron Whittle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143686
> 
> 
> @wackytebacky ​





Thank you for the great prizes and for a fantastic day at vapecon never expected to win, someone was watching over me that day. Have a nice day and will see you again next year to try and defend my title.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Wowee @wackytebacky , awesome prizes
Amazing to see them all laid out like that
Lol, theres even biltomg there, hehe

Congrats on the win and thanks to everyone who took part 
And a big thank you to @Stosta and team for running the competition

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

